# [WIP] Flush Mounted Power I/O Module



## Robert (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Gordo (Apr 10, 2021)

That's a great idea!!


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 10, 2021)

That combined with a matching faceplate will look amazing. Good work.


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 10, 2021)

I NEEDS IT!......


----------

